# Plans for a smoker



## bkl021475

I'm looking for ideas and plans for a brick smoker, my google searches are coming up short, any of you guys know where i can look on the internet?  Any pics if you have one would be great.

Thanks,
Bryan!


----------



## murf

Google Polish smokehouses, May not be brick but you can copy a wooden one out of brick.


----------



## Born2Trade

*PIC on google*

I found this under brick grills there are others


----------



## CAL

I went to a friends house that had a brick smoker.It was the first I had ever seen.It was an invite to eat barbecue from a wild hog.The smoker was really quite simple.On the end was a fire box with a door built to allow control of the draft.Control the draft, control the heat.The smoke left the fire box and went thru the meat rack coming in from the bottom of the rack and going on out thru the chimney.Meat rack was sealed with a door.I hope this is explanation enough.I would use plenty of doors to control the draft since you will control the heat.By the way,the barbecue was as good or maybe better than any I have ever eaten and very tender.Had no wild taste whatsoever.This guy was cooking with heated smoke.


----------



## CountryRoad

*found online*

I'm glad I found this thread, I want to do the same thing. I was given some firebrick and want to put it to good use. Here is a picture I found on google. I think what I am going to do is take this idea and adapt it to my own needs.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I like this thread! One of the ToDo list, is on outdoors kitchen with an Adobe oven. I do brick work, so this also would work good.


----------



## hotdawg

you might also try the smoke ring forum.


----------



## bnew17

and "Smoking meat forum" as well


----------



## Bransdad

Had this one built a few years back. Wish I had enclosed the front and built a fire box in the back. Other then that I love smoking food on it.


----------



## CAL

CountryRoad said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, I want to do the same thing. I was given some firebrick and want to put it to good use. Here is a picture I found on google. I think what I am going to do is take this idea and adapt it to my own needs.



This is very similar to what I was trying to describe.The one I saw had the heated smoke coming in through the bottom instead of the side like the one in the picture looks like.


----------



## CountryRoad

Bransdad said:


> Had this one built a few years back. Wish I had enclosed the front and built a fire box in the back. Other then that I love smoking food on it.


 This one looks great!!! I really like the porch/cover you had built with it.

It'd be great if those guys that have built a smoker could take some pics and post them for those of us that want to get some ideas. Thanks!!!


----------



## bnew17

go to "the smoke ring" . I have read a good bit of topics that go through the process, step by step with pictures of smoker builds.


----------



## bkl021475

Thanks for the help guys, I've seen some nice ones on the websites y'all suggested.


----------

